#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κονίαμα κατηγορίας Μ5

## southstar

Συνάδελφοι μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορούμε να συντάξουμε (αναλυτικό) περιγραφικό τιμολόγιο για κονίαμα κατηγορίας Μ5; Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

Αναφορά στα Κονιάματα βρήκα στον Ευρωκώδικα 6 καθώς και στην ΠΕΤΕΠ 03-02-02-00 όπου αναφέρεται ότι για την ως άνω κατηγορία απαιτείται ένα μέρος τσιμέντο δύο ασβέστη και έξι άμμο (κατ'όγκον).

Πως θα βγάλω το κόστος;

----------

